# abdominal hypertrophy



## zonaguy03 (Apr 27, 2007)

I just finished a resistance ab workout that lasted aprox. 5 minutes, had a nice whey protein shake and took some creatine monohydrate pills.  My abs are really starting to show, but i notice as the day goes on that i loose that, and i look like i have a beer belly (i havent had alcohol in about a year and eat healthy).  I am also currently doing interval training once a day for about 30 minutes.  To keep my hypertrophy, I know i need to loose a few % points in body fat, but the lack of show while my abs are recovering is due to not eating enough (i eat 6-8small meals a day), or lack of training?


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 27, 2007)

Abs are diet, read the stickies.


----------



## iMan323 (Apr 27, 2007)

Diet will let them show, but abs much, much more than just diet.  Do work on your abs just as you'd work on any other body part.  Crunches, planks, side planks, weighted cable crunches.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 27, 2007)

iMan323 said:


> Diet will let them show, but abs much, much more than just diet.  Do work on your abs just as you'd work on any other body part.  Crunches, planks, side planks, weighted cable crunches.



How long do you spend on abs?


----------



## Double D (Apr 28, 2007)

I spend about 10-15 minutes on core training each resistance trained day.


----------



## Mystik (Apr 29, 2007)

I use to do crunches alone for long time my stomach just looked flat. With more advanced exercise like planks and weighted crunches uppers are alot more noticible but I dont think ill lose fat under my belly button unless I start some cardio.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

Mystik said:


> I use to do crunches alone for long time my stomach just looked flat. With more advanced exercise like planks and weighted crunches uppers are alot more noticible but I dont think ill lose fat under my belly button unless I start some cardio.



Mystik, im experimenting with that cardio idea you had...I decided to do interval training 2-3 times a day for 30 minutes each.  I will keep you updated!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2007)

2-3 times a day?


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 29, 2007)

P-funk said:


> 2-3 times a day?


Translation: that's ****ing retarded!


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

Why is that?  All our athletes do more cardio training than that for their respectable sports.


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 29, 2007)

Are you kidding me? Cardio 3 times a day ánd weight training?! You'll burn out in a week. That's ludicrous. You'd have to keep the intensity so damn low you could just as well skip it.

Diet man, diet.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm sticking with diet, posting my intake for the day tonight, and make adjustments as needed.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Apr 29, 2007)

Look I think the biggest problem people have with abs is they do so much repetitious light weigh training that all you're doing is building endurance and not really building much mass.  The constant rep marathon treatment doesn't do much for mass.  Imagine if you just curled 5 pound dumbells and never any more... your biceps wouldn't see much improvement.  The same is gonna go for your abs.

Diet is 80% of showing that six pack, but you need to do some weighted situps, hanging leg raises, reverse crunches, etc.  Do things that you can only get about 10 reps per set out of.  I was up to doing 300+ situps without stopping by the time I figured that out (I was only 19, didn't know much).


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 29, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> Look I think the biggest problem people have with abs is they do so much repetitious light weigh training that all you're doing is building endurance and not really building much mass.  The constant rep marathon treatment doesn't do much for mass.  Imagine if you just curled 5 pound dumbells and never any more... your biceps wouldn't see much improvement.  The same is gonna go for your abs.
> 
> Diet is 80% of showing that six pack, but you need to do some weighted situps, hanging leg raises, reverse crunches, etc.  Do things that you can only get about 10 reps per set out of.  I was up to doing 300+ situps without stopping by the time I figured that out (I was only 19, didn't know much).



I just figured that out also.  The sad thing I was doing hundreds of sit ups/different ab exercises when i woke up without any food at all.  What a mistake.  My diet has drastically changed, im doing intense interval training, and doing more core exercises (reverse crunches, planks, leg/hip lifts).  Also, with the ab machine where you sit in a chair, push down with your chest (using your abs), i do that 3x a week after i have finished my weight training that day.


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 29, 2007)

The ab machine sucks balls tbh, even more than machines suck in general. 

Really, there's no need to spend so much time on your 'killer six pack'. You can get a sixpack without working out if your diet is in check. 

Go by these rules of thumb: 
1. compound > isolation
2. the bigger the muscle, the more work it needs

And consider this:
- Your core is designed to stabilize the body. Train it that way (heavy compound lifts like deadlifts, squats and overhead presses).
- Your core is predominantly slow twitch so it doesn't have that much growth potential.

Conclusion:
As the stickies suggest, 1 exercise per workout (or 2 workouts or week or even less) is plenty for the core (core, not abs!).


----------



## Plateau_Max (Apr 29, 2007)

I wouldn't really say compound is always better than isolation.  There are a lot of cases where isolation helps because it focuses all your energy on the area you're targeting.

Anyhow, are you working your core, or are you just doing things that you think will help with your abs?  Core exercises help in many more ways than just improving the look of your midsection.


----------



## Favre (Apr 29, 2007)

If you want abs that show, use resistance. The big compund moves like squats and bent over row among others hit them and you could get a decent six pack if you diet right that way with enough time invested.

You'll get a better one hitting them hard but not long at least once a week. Every day is ridiculous. You only need two moves, one that brings your torso toward your pelvis and one that brings your pelvis towards your torso. Don't use the hip flexors and concentrate on making the abs do the work. Knee raises in a captain's chair and decline crunches holding a 25Ib. plate to the chest are my favorites. Takes 15 minutes a week.


----------



## JamesTheScot (Apr 30, 2007)

i'm just not sure why you would wwant to add mass in your abs.

some definition, sure.  but mass?


----------

